# Back on the board



## newmass (Nov 8, 2013)

I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been on the board for 8 yrs now, but i have not been around for a long time. I'v decided to get serious again. I've trained for 10+ years now and have a great deal of knowlege I want to share  but more so I want to hear advice from others vast knowledge. I welcome your comments and look forward to commenting and participating again! Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2013)

newmass, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome newmass.. Always like educated participants...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ......
*


----------



## newmass (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks for the welcome extensive medical knowledge here


----------



## newmass (Nov 9, 2013)

thank you


----------



## ace100 (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome I'm also new here but not new to this game.


----------



## brazey (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## Sherk (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome back to the board.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## kboy (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome out of the shadows


----------

